# Php server problem



## ellias2007 (May 16, 2010)

Hi every body...
in order to lauche the file i wrote in php code, i put it in my "sites" folder and try to open it with Safari...
My problem that Safari shows the php CODE and not the final rendered page...
ok , i know that in this case the Php web server is not running the code...
But How to fix this problem and enable the php server ???
NOTE : This Problem occurs when i upgrade from OSX10.5 to 10.6 (i had no such problem under 10.5!)
Thanks for any help


----------



## TitanShadow (May 16, 2010)

Are you sure Apache is actually knowing to execute the PHP code and send the results to the client?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 16, 2010)

Are you sure that php is actually _enabled_ for Apache?

http://www.spinnerworld.com/php_setup_leopard.html


----------

